# How can I install FreeBSD 9?



## fedora (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi, *I'm* using fedora but now *I* want to remove fedora and install freebsd FreeBSD 9. *I* think it is very good  but *I* downloaded a torrent, sized 3.22 GB.

http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/torrents/dbabaf65f09ade1e3da7010794f9a32c58fab77d.torrent 

FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick

*W*hat is this? *I* think it is just DVD ISO. *N*ow how to install all this? *I* want KDE + Gnome + Xfce 

*T*hank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2012)

I think you should make one more download: http://www.pcbsd.org/


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2012)

Perhaps you should read the announcement: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/announce.html

This will help to: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## fedora (Mar 8, 2012)

*T*hank you. *I* also used OpenBSD. I have never had problems. Only in a few programs. The desire of knowing what these CDs.
Thanks for the answer. I will experiment! 
I hope accept with you


----------



## d_mon (Mar 15, 2012)

fedora said:
			
		

> *I* also used OpenBSD



I'm beginning to doubt that, at least [in fact] I do not believe that!


----------

